# Giuffredi: "Raiola parla di Conti? È in difficoltà"



## koti (19 Giugno 2017)

Mario Giuffredi, agente di Conti, che è stato coinvolto da Raiola con parole pungenti (“Donnarumma è sempre rimasto al suo posto, mentre Conti ha minacciato di disertare gli allenamenti dell’Atalanta perché vuole il Milan”) ha risposto così ai microfoni di Alfredopedulla.com: “Un professionista come Raiola non dovrebbe parlare delle situazioni degli altri, personalmente non l'ho mai fatto. Tra l'altro non conoscendo nel dettaglio la situazione. Quindi ritengo che le esternazioni di Raiola siano non corrette e poco professionali, nonché irrispettose nei confronti di chi assiste un altro calciatore. Dispiace perchè un grande procuratore come lui dovrebbe sapere come ci si comporta. Si capisce che lui è in chiara difficoltà all’interno della vicenda Donnarumma e preferisce tirare in ballo cose che non lo riguardano. Io da un procuratore come Raiola sono disposto ad accettare cento consigli dal punto di vista professionale, ma mi permetto di dargliene uno: pensi alle cose sue, non alle mie o a quelle dei miei assistiti”.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mario Giuffredi, agente di Conti, che è stato coinvolto da Raiola con parole pungenti (“Donnarumma è sempre rimasto al suo posto, mentre Conti ha minacciato di disertare gli allenamenti dell’Atalanta perché vuole il Milan”) ha risposto così ai microfoni di Alfredopedulla.com: “Un professionista come Raiola non dovrebbe parlare delle situazioni degli altri, personalmente non l'ho mai fatto. Tra l'altro non conoscendo nel dettaglio la situazione. Quindi ritengo che le esternazioni di Raiola siano non corrette e poco professionali, nonché irrispettose nei confronti di chi assiste un altro calciatore. Dispiace perchè un grande procuratore come lui dovrebbe sapere come ci si comporta. Si capisce che lui è in chiara difficoltà all’interno della vicenda Donnarumma e preferisce tirare in ballo cose che non lo riguardano. Io da un procuratore come Raiola sono disposto ad accettare cento consigli dal punto di vista professionale, ma mi permetto di dargliene uno: pensi alle cose sue, non alle mie o a quelle dei miei assistiti”.



La tocca piano

E se anche Uno sconosciuto del genere parla Così,vuol dire che Raiola ha davvero toppato


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2017)

Ma infatti sono situazioni diversissime, non scherziamo.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mario Giuffredi, agente di Conti, che è stato coinvolto da Raiola con parole pungenti (“Donnarumma è sempre rimasto al suo posto, mentre Conti ha minacciato di disertare gli allenamenti dell’Atalanta perché vuole il Milan”) ha risposto così ai microfoni di Alfredopedulla.com: “Un professionista come Raiola non dovrebbe parlare delle situazioni degli altri, personalmente non l'ho mai fatto. Tra l'altro non conoscendo nel dettaglio la situazione. Quindi ritengo che le esternazioni di Raiola siano non corrette e poco professionali, nonché irrispettose nei confronti di chi assiste un altro calciatore. Dispiace perchè un grande procuratore come lui dovrebbe sapere come ci si comporta. Si capisce che lui è in chiara difficoltà all’interno della vicenda Donnarumma e preferisce tirare in ballo cose che non lo riguardano. Io da un procuratore come Raiola sono disposto ad accettare cento consigli dal punto di vista professionale, ma mi permetto di dargliene uno: pensi alle cose sue, non alle mie o a quelle dei miei assistiti”.



Il panzone si sta facendo terra bruciata intorno


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il panzone si sta facendo terra bruciata intorno


Madonna stavolta l ha fatta grossa, ne esce demolito!!


----------



## edoardo (19 Giugno 2017)

Il panzone cerca di creare diversivi perkè sa bene ke dollarumma non è in grado di sopportare questa situazione a lungo.Immaginate tutte le partite di campionato con dollarumma in tribuna sommerso di fischi(e forse altro).Sempre fdl


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2017)

Raiola è finito.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mario Giuffredi, agente di Conti, che è stato coinvolto da Raiola con parole pungenti (“Donnarumma è sempre rimasto al suo posto, mentre Conti ha minacciato di disertare gli allenamenti dell’Atalanta perché vuole il Milan”) ha risposto così ai microfoni di Alfredopedulla.com: “Un professionista come Raiola non dovrebbe parlare delle situazioni degli altri, personalmente non l'ho mai fatto. Tra l'altro non conoscendo nel dettaglio la situazione. Quindi ritengo che le esternazioni di Raiola siano non corrette e poco professionali, nonché irrispettose nei confronti di chi assiste un altro calciatore. Dispiace perchè un grande procuratore come lui dovrebbe sapere come ci si comporta. Si capisce che lui è in chiara difficoltà all’interno della vicenda Donnarumma e preferisce tirare in ballo cose che non lo riguardano. Io da un procuratore come Raiola sono disposto ad accettare cento consigli dal punto di vista professionale, ma mi permetto di dargliene uno: pensi alle cose sue, non alle mie o a quelle dei miei assistiti”.



L'agente di Conti a mio modo di vedere non si è comportato bene nei confronti dell'Atalanta, ma questo rimane per l'appunto un problema tra lui e la società bergamasca; il Milan in questa diatriba non c'entra nulla. Noi mi pare che ci stiamo comportando più che correttamente con Percassi, lui ha fatto un prezzo e noi trattiamo sulla base di esso, se poi Giuffredi se ne esce con sparate fuori luogo non dobbiamo certo risponderne noi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mario Giuffredi, agente di Conti, che è stato coinvolto da Raiola con parole pungenti (“Donnarumma è sempre rimasto al suo posto, mentre Conti ha minacciato di disertare gli allenamenti dell’Atalanta perché vuole il Milan”) ha risposto così ai microfoni di Alfredopedulla.com: “Un professionista come Raiola non dovrebbe parlare delle situazioni degli altri, personalmente non l'ho mai fatto. Tra l'altro non conoscendo nel dettaglio la situazione. Quindi ritengo che le esternazioni di Raiola siano non corrette e poco professionali, nonché irrispettose nei confronti di chi assiste un altro calciatore. Dispiace perchè un grande procuratore come lui dovrebbe sapere come ci si comporta. Si capisce che lui è in chiara difficoltà all’interno della vicenda Donnarumma e preferisce tirare in ballo cose che non lo riguardano. Io da un procuratore come Raiola sono disposto ad accettare cento consigli dal punto di vista professionale, ma mi permetto di dargliene uno: pensi alle cose sue, non alle mie o a quelle dei miei assistiti”.



Aspettatevi nei prossimi mesi revoche di procura su revoche.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ha colto il punto : Raiola si trova in difficoltà e mette in mezzo affari degli altri per sviare il discorso Donnarumma o per renderlo meno grave. Ma stavolta l'hai fatta grossa caro panzone, fattene una ragione


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ormai prende sberle da tutte le parti


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2017)

In questo momento Raiola è come quello che sta in mezzo a "non si muove una foglia". Arrivano ceffoni da tutte le parti e non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ormai da intoccabile sta prendendo pesci in faccia da tutti. L'ha fatta notevolmente fuori dal vaso, e credo che questa sia la volta buona che ha perso totalmente credibilità agli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'agente di Conti a mio modo di vedere non si è comportato bene nei confronti dell'Atalanta, ma questo rimane per l'appunto un problema tra lui e la società bergamasca; il Milan in questa diatriba non c'entra nulla. Noi mi pare che ci stiamo comportando più che correttamente con Percassi, lui ha fatto un prezzo e noi trattiamo sulla base di esso, se poi Giuffredi se ne esce con sparate fuori luogo non dobbiamo certo risponderne noi.



Non è vero. A comportarsi male è stato il servo della gobba, che aveva promesso a Conti di liberarlo a prezzo ragionevole se un grande club lo avesse richiesto, ed ora cambia le carte in tavola con l'aiuto di qualche sponda.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non è vero. A comportarsi male è stato il servo della gobba, che aveva promesso a Conti di liberarlo a prezzo ragionevole se un grande club lo avesse richiesto, ed ora cambia le carte in tavola con l'aiuto di qualche sponda.



In quel caso è la sua parola contro quella di Giuffredi, difficile stabilire chi dica il vero e chi il falso. Potrebbe anche essere che sia semplicemente arrivata un'offerta (l'Inter ?) sui 30 milioni e Percassi voglia giustamente guadagnarci il più possibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2017)

La situazione è diversa per il semplice fatto che Conti ha rinnovato per non far perdere soldi alla sua squadra e l'atalanta era d'accordo che l'avrebbero lasciato andare per un'offerta seria. Quello che avrebbe dovuto fare Donnarumma e che ha anche detto Fassone. Non vuoi rimanere al Milan? Lo dici, ci mettiamo d'accordo, rinnovi e poi tratti la cessione con un'altra squadra a prezzi consoni


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Giuffredi, un mezzo asino anche lui, che zittisce Raiola in un secondo


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2017)

Dobbiamo aizzare quanta più gente possibile contro l'infame e il procuratore suino.
Mai come adesso si sta creando il vuoto intorno a lui.
E bravo all'agente di Conti, lo ha stracciato.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

L'affare conti è stato tirato in ballo solo per screditare il lavoro di mirabelli, a detta di raiola poco corretto nel mettere pressione quando affronta una trattativa.
Ma l'uscita è stata infelice e fuori luogo perchè il rapporto tra conti , il suo agente e il presidente Percassi, come le 'promesse' che si sono fatte, riguarda solo loro e il milan nella persona di mirabelli non c'entra nulla.
Ma del resto raiola nell'intervista di ieri ha detto qualcosa di sensato , logico e ponderato?
Stupidate, idiozie, bestemmie e rutti liberi mentre scivolava sugli specchi con le mani imbrattate di marmellata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

Il panzone sta raccogliendo soltanto figure di melma; da buon ignorante, ovviamente, non ha argomenti e, quindi, l'idea era tirare avanti in silenzio fino alla scadenza del contratto, ma non ha capito che l'AD rossonero è pelato ma non si chiama più Adriano Galliani


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'agente di Conti a mio modo di vedere non si è comportato bene nei confronti dell'Atalanta, ma questo rimane per l'appunto un problema tra lui e la società bergamasca; il Milan in questa diatriba non c'entra nulla. Noi mi pare che ci stiamo comportando più che correttamente con Percassi, lui ha fatto un prezzo e noi trattiamo sulla base di esso, se poi Giuffredi se ne esce con sparate fuori luogo non dobbiamo certo risponderne noi.



Condivido ogni singola parola


----------



## Coripra (19 Giugno 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Giuffredi, un mezzo asino anche lui, che zittisce Raiola in un secondo



"Beati monoculi in terra caecorum"


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

ma grande!


----------

